# Those who rent grazing... how do you find places to rent?



## Ziggy_ (12 November 2008)

As the title. I've driven round my local area and seen tons of gorgeous fields... how do I go about finding out who owns them?

I've been in touch with my local council, but they are unhelpful to say the least!

Any ideas? Those with rented land, how did you go about finding a place?


----------



## BigRed (12 November 2008)

I am afraid you have knock on doors.  Also, the local pub can be a good place to start, ask the locals,they will probably know who owns what fields.

When I moved I easily found who owned what and then approached the person to ask if I could rent grazing.


----------



## T_K (12 November 2008)

Local farmers tend to know who owns what.


----------



## aimeeq94 (12 November 2008)

i found a large field for rent on the internet if that helps..
only 10 minutes from me aswell!!

xx


----------



## blackcob (12 November 2008)

Find a friendly local pub and ask the landlord - if he doesn't know offhand, he'll know someone who does. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Local papers here always have adverts for grazing land available too.


----------



## the watcher (12 November 2008)

I knocked on doors and asked all kinds of people - i was quite shameless - but did end up with a nice little yard with 4 acres


----------



## soph21 (12 November 2008)

I knock on the doors nearest to the land and 9/10 they know who owns it!
Always take pen and paper too just encase I want to leave a note!
I did it a couple of weeks ago, and he phoned me back, unfortunately his land was already rented but he recognised my name..... It was my old head of year from school. Bearing in mind I left school 6 years ago lol! I saw him on a regular basis lol!


----------



## silverstar (12 November 2008)

I looked in my area last year for some grazing land to rent, don't want a huge amount, 2-3 acres and two stables but couldn't find anything. Plus I haven't got of money to spend on renting.


----------



## soph21 (12 November 2008)

At the minute Im renting a 1.5 acre field with a shelter and I pay £30 a week for it!!!!!!
Its £10 per horse, I have a 15.1hh mw cob and 2 welsh A's. 
Needless to say Im looking for more grazing!


----------



## PurplePickle (12 November 2008)

grab the yellow pages, and ring farmers in your local area 

it works every time 

last time I did it, I found 3 who had stables and were horsey, and if they didnt have somewhere they always knew who did.


----------



## aimeeq94 (12 November 2008)

Summerleft: do you know of any around derbyshire at the moment?
where abouts in derbyshire are you?
xx


----------



## Magicmillbrook (13 November 2008)

Try contacting your Parish Council, famers, the church, and put adds up in pub, tack shops, local shop, parish/village newsletters.

Also youi could contact your local hunt or shoot.  Good luck


----------



## Faithkat (13 November 2008)

I rent two lots of fields - one lot belongs to the local council and the others I found via an advert in the local post office.  Keep an eye out in post offices, feed shops, tack shops, free-ads, local horsey websites (if you have any) etc.  and also put up your own "wanted" ads. 

Best of luck


----------



## immybrookstud (13 November 2008)

i work in local pub have been lucky with most of our land, have just been offered it from regs, we have also done well with wanted ad's in local newsagents/shops. another i found advertised in local shops.

you may find a problem with farmers they only want them on the land during summer, we have a couple of fields that we can only use in summer.


----------

